# Vista Startmenu - Hoehe aendern



## exitboy (28. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab bei mir im Vista Startmenu nur noch 2 Eintraege stehen:

Suchen 
Systemsteuerung

Jetzt ist dort das Menu immernoch fast ueber den halben Bildschirm hoch. Kann ich die Hoehe irgendwo (registry oder so) festlegen?


----------



## C-H (3. September 2007)

Hast du die "Anzahl der Programme im Startmenü" geändert? Damit meine ich die Anzahl der Programme, die in der linken Seite des Startmenüs angezeigt werden (Automatische Progamm-Favoriten). 

Rechtsklick auf Startmenü->Eigenschaften->Startmenü anpassen->Zahl bei "Anzahl der Programme im Startmenü" anpassen.

Falls du das auch schon gemacht hast: Wie hoch (bzw. niedrig) ist dein Auflösung? ;-)


----------



## exitboy (4. September 2007)

0 Programme (ist unter den Optionen auch schonj deaktivier).

Aufloesung ist hier auf dem Lappi:
1280x800


----------



## C-H (4. September 2007)

Kannst du mal einen Screenshot posten?


----------



## exitboy (10. September 2007)

anbei mal ein Bild. Wie kann ich das Menu kleiner bekommen.


----------

